# Surround Placement



## SurferJoe (Oct 16, 2011)

If somebody could shed some light on the best position for surround speakers in my room (please see diagram) I would be forever grateful. I'm not sure whether I should go with an in-wall in the column, a bipolar that could also be used as a dual mono for 7.1 or an in-ceiling speaker. Also what height would be best. The listening area is very close to the back wall in-fact only 3 ft. Or would a stand based book shelf speaker be best. I'm hoping one of you theater geniuses can help. Also I might want to do 7.1 or even 9.1 using in-ceiling speakers at some point. Side walls are not an option for me (nowhere to mount them).

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Joe and welcome to HTS..

I would suggest that option B is your best choice..Bipoles (or dipoles) give you more flexibility for both positioning and surround sound variations..

Inwalls are good idea if you particularly want to hide the speakers, but you can't move them once they're installed..

In ceiling speakers are more of a compromise and should only be used if there is no other alternative..

Ideally the surrounds need to be approx. 6' above the floor..

I hope that helps you..


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Welcome Surfer Joe,

I agree with whats been said already but to help clarify you can visit the sites below.

Dolby digital has some definite recommendations see link below or go to Dolby.com and search for speaker placement. Next I recomend you go to your speaker manufacturer's site and search the same question. 

http://www.dolby.com/us/en/consumer/setup/connection-guide/home-theater-speaker-guide/index.html

Greg


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I would also go with Bi-ploes in position B. With the seating area that close to the back wall, you want to hang the speakers high.


----------

